# Wooden Tires



## kweinert (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm not entirely sure this is in the correct area, feel free to move it.

I've spent way too much time looking for some wooden tires that have a particular look. What I'm looking for are tires that would match (or be close) the ones on this plan:






https://www.grizzly.com/products/Logging-Truck-Detail-Kit/H3645

I have plenty of the 'normal' treaded tires. I hate to spend the money on the kit just to get the tires because pretty much the remainder of the kit is stuff I have or can make.

Maybe I should try making the tires. While my name is Ken, it's not Kenbo so I'm not sure how well the effort would turn out :)

If anyone has any idea where tires such as this can be found - or a good search string that will let me find them - it would be very much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 16, 2015)

Here is a source for wooden treaded tires, not sure if these sizes would work for you, You'd just need to dye or stain them black to get the look on the kit above.

http://www.craftparts.com/treaded-wooden-wheels-tires-thick-p-3871.html 

(this link goes to one size but they have a bunch of sizes and also dually tires for making big rigs)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (Jan 16, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Here is a source for wooden treaded tires, not sure if these sizes would work for you, You'd just need to dye or stain them black to get the look on the kit above.
> 
> http://www.craftparts.com/treaded-wooden-wheels-tires-thick-p-3871.html



I've seen those, they don't have the same look though. They only have one type and that doesn't match the 'dome' of the front, the 'indent' of the rear, nor the holes in the hub.

Thanks though, I appreciate you taking a look.


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 16, 2015)

kweinert said:


> I've seen those, they don't have the same look though. They only have one type and that doesn't match the 'dome' of the front, the 'indent' of the rear, nor the holes in the hub.
> 
> Thanks though, I appreciate you taking a look.



I know what you mean.

Looking at the truck I'd think you could just drill your holes for that effect if you can't find any others, As far as the fronts go, I'm wondering if the hub is a separate part which would make staining much easier...


----------



## Toyman (Jan 17, 2015)

I have the plans for that truck. To get the look you have to drill holes in the rear wheels.
For the front wheels you have to drill holes in a smaller wheel and insert it into the big wheel.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 8, 2015)

I know what I would do...I would get my measurements and make an aluminum die for the drilling, place it over the part to be drilled and get the same pattern every time , you would turn the initial part the diameter you need, drill it, then chuck it and finish the interior cut.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 8, 2015)

I would just pay @Kenbo whatever in the hell he wanted

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 8, 2015)

I really think that you are selling yourself short. These tires are not that difficult to make. I've made many of them and all it takes, is a lathe and a little patience. I think I might have shown the step by step method in my bucket truck build, but I don't think that was on this forum.


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 8, 2015)

Probably shouldn't post this link here, but considering that it is in the name of helping a member.........here goes. You might be able to get an idea of how to make the tires you want by looking at these pages of my bucket truck build.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/bucket-truck-build-38414/index10/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (Feb 9, 2015)

Thank you. I think I'm able to replicate stuff once I've seen it but have trouble visualizing it before hand.


----------

